# What could the t-wolves get for Terrell Brandon?



## Samyell (May 13, 2003)

Hey everyone, I was wondering what the Timberwolves could get for Terrell Brandon. What kind of player? Please Reply.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Brandon is getting a little old and is coming off an injury plagued season, A contending team may want to trade for him to give them a solid backup PG but Id say the most they would give up is a second rounder or an average NBA player


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

I rhink they shoudl keep him with the chance he may ever be back 2 allstar quality again And if nto u still ahve troy whe more than does his job If terrells back 2 form they have an incredible backcourt and its worth taking that risk with him


----------



## Sicky Dimpkins (May 28, 2002)

Brandon near retirement


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ltrain99</b>!
> I rhink they shoudl keep him with the chance he may ever be back 2 allstar quality again And if nto u still ahve troy whe more than does his job If terrells back 2 form they have an incredible backcourt and its worth taking that risk with him


You either keep him another year and wait for his contract to come off of the books or trade him to someone that wants a expiring contract.


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Samyell</b>!
> Hey everyone, I was wondering what the Timberwolves could get for Terrell Brandon. What kind of player? Please Reply.


not much...

he's old and has injury problems


----------



## traptor03 (May 13, 2003)

A throwback jersey!


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

basically a vin baker type - a team would be willing to give you a decent, overpaid, servicable (ok that rules out baker) player in exchange for the future cap relief.

you wont get anything near a star though.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

What could the Timberwolves get if they called someone up with
a Brandon trade proposal?hmmmmmmm......... Probably a dial tone


----------



## JoeF (Jul 16, 2002)

Read this post by RobyG for some ideas on what could be done with Brandon and his contract and why. It may not happen but it is interesting.

http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=29598


----------



## robyg1974 (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JoeF</b>!
> Read this post by RobyG for some ideas on what could be done with Brandon and his contract and why. It may not happen but it is interesting.
> 
> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?threadid=29598


Yeah, take a look at that post. I know it seems totally crazy to most of you guys, but Terrell Brandon is worth WAY WAY more than you think he is! The luxury tax IS A BIG BIG DEAL, fellas! Somebody is going to trade for T.B. this summer, the Timberwolves will get something pretty good for this guy, you watch!


----------



## Koos (Apr 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>traptor03</b>!
> A throwback jersey!


:rotf:


----------



## Samyell (May 13, 2003)

yea i heard that the t-wolves could get alot for him because of his cap relief. could they get an all-star player?


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> Yeah, take a look at that post. I know it seems totally crazy to most of you guys, but Terrell Brandon is worth WAY WAY more than you think he is! The luxury tax IS A BIG BIG DEAL, fellas! Somebody is going to trade for T.B. this summer, the Timberwolves will get something pretty good for this guy, you watch!


 I hope your right roby, and I will hold you to that statement. I'm not good with the numbers game but we will see in time if this is actually real.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

At the deadline, this year, the Wolves were in heavy talks with Miami for Eddie Jones (although Miami really wanted to trade Grant instead.) That trade could still get done as well as a couple others that are the same type of luxary tax relief.


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

I think Riley has changed his mind on a "youth movement" and Miami should get some relief with Mourning's monster contract expiring. As of today, Rose seems to be the popular choice.


----------

